# car rental or short term lease



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi 

I will shortly be arriving in south africa to work a short term contract (6 months, maybe longer) and I have been told that a lot of contractors allready living there rent cars rater than buy one. Are the rental rates reasonable or can you arrange a short term lease?

Cheers 

Dean


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Dear Dean, Google car Rental South Africa, Budget, Avis are the biggest.
Dont forget your Compass,Pith Helmet and Elephant gun.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Hire something [email protected], you're less likely to get hi-jacked.


----------



## David0123 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Car hire*



deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will shortly be arriving in south africa to work a short term contract (6 months, maybe longer) and I have been told that a lot of contractors allready living there rent cars rater than buy one. Are the rental rates reasonable or can you arrange a short term lease?
> 
> ...


did you sort out the car, if so what did you do as i am looking for a car until xmas and would like some ideas also
Thanks

Dave


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

cdef876 said:


> I cant wait till I get the gold I purchased for so far im hearing freinds saying its a trustworthy site.


Was that the one from the widow who cant get her late Husbands gold out the Country?


----------



## Danni (Jul 5, 2009)

*car hire?!*

Hi Dean,

What did you find out was the best option...I am heading out for four months with work and have had some ridiculous car hire quotes. 

Any advice very welcome!

Danni



deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will shortly be arriving in south africa to work a short term contract (6 months, maybe longer) and I have been told that a lot of contractors allready living there rent cars rater than buy one. Are the rental rates reasonable or can you arrange a short term lease?
> 
> ...


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Danni said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> What did you find out was the best option...I am heading out for four months with work and have had some ridiculous car hire quotes.
> 
> ...


 Car hire on monthly average rates in SA starts from $980- average $1300-1600 per month . 
There is a European company that gave me a great deal, but you have to have a foreign drivers license to get it . Contact me private messages and I will give you the info.


----------



## Stine (Jul 31, 2009)

*3 month car hire*



gkloken said:


> Car hire on monthly average rates in SA starts from $980- average $1300-1600 per month .
> There is a European company that gave me a great deal, but you have to have a foreign drivers license to get it . Contact me private messages and I will give you the info.


I wolud be very thankful to get the name of the company. I wil be staying in Sa for 3 months to do resarch and realle need a car, but I think its a bit short to buy something...

Thanks, 
Stine


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stine said:


> I wolud be very thankful to get the name of the company. I wil be staying in Sa for 3 months to do resarch and realle need a car, but I think its a bit short to buy something...
> 
> Thanks,
> Stine


If you hire watch out they dont give you a Chico, the favourite of cheap car hire companies. it will do 0 to 60 in three or four days with a following wind, brakes work every second or third press (mind you will be going so slowly you could jump out and grab the back bumper). It will start when it is good and ready to and not before. It would appear that the steering wheel is only for show and has no direct input to the direction of the car.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

ask Peter for a quote soulfusion co za
good luck


----------



## lamiabezer (Aug 31, 2009)

*car rental long term*



gkloken said:


> Car hire on monthly average rates in SA starts from $980- average $1300-1600 per month .
> There is a European company that gave me a great deal, but you have to have a foreign drivers license to get it . Contact me private messages and I will give you the info.



HI there.
I'm coming to cape town to work for 18 months starting from october 2009.
Was looking for a reasonable car rental for a teeny tiny car with AC and insurance.
Big companies do not offer great deals. 
Was the european companu AUTOEUROPE? they have a deal but I'm not sure they have offices in ZA. it's a german company...

Anyway, do you have any advice about any reliable company with offices in SA that offers long term rentals>??

THANKS YOU SO MUCH, I really appreciate your help


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will shortly be arriving in south africa to work a short term contract (6 months, maybe longer) and I have been told that a lot of contractors allready living there rent cars rater than buy one. Are the rental rates reasonable or can you arrange a short term lease?
> 
> ...


Hi dean,

You can try Pace Car Rental as they offer competitive short term car rental rates and have a wide range of vehicles available. 
hope you come right


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Is european driving licence valid, or need local/extra licence to drive/rent a car in SA?
If some extra licence needed, where and how to get it?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

SAgotTalent said:


> Is european driving licence valid, or need local/extra licence to drive/rent a car in SA?
> If some extra licence needed, where and how to get it?


You can drive on a EU licence for a year. Not sure if all EU countries works the same but in the UK you can get an 'international licence' which is basically just a separate card to go with your existing licence. When I left three years ago it cost about 10 pounds to get this. However, I have never had the 'international' card and still drive on my UK licence here. I have been stopped a few times but have never had any real problems:fingerscrossed:. Everytime I get stopped they basically tell me to go and get my licence exchanged and I confirm that I will do this then they let me go.


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you! It seems there will be no hurry to get licence exchanged


----------



## Edward.Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

yes , you can rent a car in affordable rates but you need to go for peer to peer renting company where you can dirctly fixed a deal with service provider.


----------

